# Mortar Mixing Help



## jsgarlock (Dec 4, 2006)

I know this is probably a really basic question, but I need some serious help!  I am trying to cover two small adjoining 30 sf walls with stone veneer and I cannot get the mortar mix right.  I am using Type S Quikrete (80 lb bags).  Can anyone recommend a mixing technique?  How do I know when the conistency is correct?

Thanks!


----------



## K2eoj (Dec 5, 2006)

jsgarlock said:


> I know this is probably a really basic question, but I need some serious help!  I am trying to cover two small adjoining 30 sf walls with stone veneer and I cannot get the mortar mix right.  I am using Type S Quikrete (80 lb bags).  Can anyone recommend a mixing technique?  How do I know when the conistency is correct?
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like that is not premixed with sand so you would have to add your own sand. Ok so maybe you know that.

I always think of the consistancy like mashed potatoes. Fluffy, will stand up in a pile on it's own. For rock work like stiff mashed potatoes. I always add a shovel or two of straight portland to make it a little stickier. If your going do do any grout bag work on the joints then loose mashed potatoes. Some portland helps with the groutbag or you can mix it a little rich. Its best to measure every thing for a beginner to keep the color consistant.


----------



## jsgarlock (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks.  It says on the bag all I need to do is add water.  I certainly haven't been adding any sand.  Should I be?


----------



## K2eoj (Dec 5, 2006)

jsgarlock said:


> Thanks.  It says on the bag all I need to do is add water.  I certainly haven't been adding any sand.  Should I be?



If it says just add water than the sand should be there. I googled type s quickcrete and it showed just the masonry cement witout sand. 

the consistancies i mentioned should be right. I personally would add a shovel of plain portland to a bag to give it some more umph. that permixed stuff always seems weak to me.


----------

